# palomar vs. uni knot for braid



## paangler (Apr 29, 2010)

It seems like more here use a palomar knot for braided line but power-pro says the uni is the stronger knot. opinions???


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I use powerpro and I only use a palomar knot. A uni knot is fine I've used them in the past I just have more faith in the palomar


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

paangler said:


> It seems like more here use a palomar knot for braided line but power-pro says the uni is the stronger knot. opinions???


Palomar is all I use on any type of line I'm fishing with.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

polymer is good, of your punching matts, try using a snell knot.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You don't need load cells or tensiometers to compare knots.

Simply tie a knot of each kind in your line and suspend a bucket and keep adding water/weight till one (the weaker one) fails.

Or learn to tie snells and forget about any other knots


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I use Palomar Knots 90% of the time ..It is quick and easy to tye.Have never had one fail me yet..I use the uni-knot when I am snelling hooks..JIM....CL....


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

only use the uni when attaching flouro leader to braid.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right ..but it is the double-uni used when you ty braid to mono..You are to make 5 wraps when using it..however I was watching Hank Parker and he said he only uses three wraps and found it to be stronger...Try it the next time I do it...JIM....CL....


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

If you guys have ever caught the Knot-Wars section of the show- but it's interesting and the testing seems pretty consistent/fair. I stick to palomars when I can with braid, although prefer tying uni's in certain situations.

http://www.fishingclub.com/video-tv/knot-wars.aspx


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hank Parker is usually using some fairly strong line in both mono and braid where the 3 turn Uni will hold and be about impossible to tie smoothly with five turns. I have had three and four turns slip with braid in the 10 to 15 pound range when joining to mono in a lesser (8 to 10#) range.
My go to Knot for bass and trolling is the Palomar.


----------

